# اختبر معلوماتك عن اسطح التحكم فى الطائرة



## احمد 25 (17 أبريل 2009)

ATA-100 
CHAPTER 27

FLIGHT CONTROLS

RIGGING EXAM ​Wing dihedral, a rigging consideration on most airplanes of conventional design, contributes most to stability of the airplane about its
 
(A) Longitudinal axis.
(B) Lateral axis.
(C) Vertical axis.
​
2- If the pilot reports that an airplane flies left wing heavy, this condition may be corrected by

(A) Increasing the dihedral angle of the left wing, or decreasing the dihedral angle of the right wing, or both.
(B) Increasing the angle of incidence of the left wing, or decreasing the angle of incidence of the right wing, or both.
(c) Adjusting the dihedral angle of the left wing so that the differential pressure between the upper and lower wing surfaces is increased.


3- An airplane which has good longitudinal stability should have a minimum tendency to

(A) Pitch.
(B) Roll.
(C) Yaw.


4- As the angle of attack of an airfoil increases, the center of pressure will

(A) move toward the leading edge.
(B) remain stationary because both lift and drag components increase proportionally to increased angle of attack.
(C) move toward the trealing edge.


5- An airplane's center of lift is usually located aft of its center of gravity

(A) to improve stability about the longitudinal axis.
(B) So that the airplane will have a tail heavy tendency.
(C) so that the airplane will have a nose heavy tendency.


6- An airplane is controlled directionally about its vertical axis by the

(A) Ailerons.
(B) Elevator(s)
(C) Rudder.


7- What type of flap system increases the wing area and changes the wing camber
?
(A) Fowler flap.
(B) Slotted flaps
(C) Split flap.


8- The purpose of slats is to

(A) Reduce stalling speed.
(B) Decrease drag.
(C) Increase speed on take-off.


9- Buffeting is the intermittent application of forces to a part of an airplane, it is caused by

(A) Incorrect rigging of flaps.
(B)An unsteady flow from turbulence.
(C) Incorrect rigging of ailerons.


10- An airplane that has a tendency to gradually increase a pitching moment that has been set into motion has

(A) Poor lateral stability.
(B) Poor longitudinal stability.
(C) Good lateral stability​.
​


----------



## AOFBAZA (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ياجماعه مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## احمد 25 (18 أبريل 2009)

اتمنى ان تنال هذه الفكرة اعجابكم وان اجد تفاعل من الأعضاء فى حل ومناقشة هذه الأسئلة لتنشيط الذاكرة ولا يحدث مثلما حدث قبل ذلك فى اختبار المحركات التربينية ولم يكلف احد نفسه بحل اى سؤال واضطررت ان احلها بناء على رغبة احد الأعضاء


----------



## احمد 25 (20 أبريل 2009)

اجابة السؤال الأول 
هى الإختيار الأول (A) 
wing dihedral improves lateral stability around longitudinal axis


----------



## م/ مصطفي (21 أبريل 2009)

بــارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب , و جزاك كل خير علي تفاعلك النشط  
و ننتظر منك المــزيد و المــزيد ان شاء الله 

باذن الله سحاول الحـل معك هذه الاسئله غدا باذن الله , لتاخر الوقت الان  
اراك علي خير


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (7 مايو 2009)

as I think 
1 a
2 a
3 a
4 c
5 b
6 c
7 c
8 a
9b
10 b


----------



## م/ مصطفي (8 مايو 2009)

*اعتقــد الاجــابـــات هي الاتيـــه :- 


1 -A 

2- B

3- A

4- A

5- A 

6- C

7- A

8- A

9- b

10- B

يــاريت يا بشمهندس احمد ,, تقولنــا الاجابات الصحيحه بالظبط ايه 
*​


----------



## احمد 25 (13 مايو 2009)

*إجابة الإختبار*

شكرا جزيلا للأعضاء الذين حاولوا فى حل هذا الإختبار وتفاعلهم مع هذه الفكرة وإجابة الإختبار كالتالى :-

1- a

2- b

3- a

4- a

5- a

6- c

7- a

8- a

9- c

10-b​
مع تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق ​


----------



## مختار الجزائري (15 مايو 2009)

بــارك الله فيك اخي . ومشكور


----------

